# x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango fails



## jewsofeast (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't install above port as a dependency for adobe-flash-plugin. I have tried after updating portsnap but it still fails.


```
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango
===>  linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 has known vulnerabilities:
=> pango -- integer overflow.
   Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/4b172278-3f46-11de-becb-001cc0377035.html
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango.
*** Error code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
```

Any idea on how to fix this.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 9, 2011)

This is ports-mgmt/portaudit looking out for you.  The URL describes the problem.

If you understand the problem but are willing to live with it, you can override portaudit's protection:
`% man ports | less +/DISABLE`

In use, that looks like this:
`# make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install`

Don't set that permanently in a file, only use it for specific instances and let it protect you otherwise.


----------



## jewsofeast (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, it helped.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2011)

It's not like this has never been asked before...

Thread 17745
Thread 18053
Thread 12266


----------

